# Free Beaver you trap. lol



## jaceyh1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Come to South western PA and enjoy a day in the marsh trapping all the beaver you want.


----------



## roadkillMAN1995 (Oct 22, 2012)

where are you located in westeren pa?


----------

